# Took the wife shooting!



## Cruentus (Dec 14, 2004)

I took my wife shooting over the weekend. It was pretty cool. She did very well for a small woman who has never shot before. It was good for me to have to teach someone basic safety and technique, because it helped me reinforce what I have learned so far. I have been begging her since the honeymoon to go with me, and finally she went. She had a lot of fun, too. artyon: 

The most important thing about this, though, is safety, and that she can pick up my guns and use them if someone were to break into our place, or if she was in danger.

How many of you have insisted that your significant other learn to shoot? How many of you have insisted that they learn basic self defense?

I think that these are important...

Paul


----------



## Tgace (Dec 14, 2004)

Ive insisted many things.....Ive actually gotten, well lets say somewhat less.


----------



## Ceicei (Dec 14, 2004)

Hey!!! That's a good thing! I'm glad you handled that well. There are many couples I know in which one (usually the wife) remain adamant about not handling/having guns around even after logical persuasion.

 As for me, both my husband and I enjoy guns even before we married. The only thing that I insisted on after the birth of our first child was to get a very good gun safe to store our various firearms.

 We still practice shooting (along with my older two children). When my younger two children become old enough, we'll teach them how to handle guns too. My oldest son has already gone on hunts with my husband and the meat we bring home from hunting season lasts all winter.

  - Ceicei


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 14, 2004)

Tgace said:
			
		

> Ive insisted many things.....Ive actually gotten, well lets say somewhat less.



heh...yea...I've been insisting for months and she finally went. I guess "months" is a good time frame considering we're newly-weds.

It's hard to insist on anything when she's the one who REALLY wears the pants in our relationship.... :wink1:


----------



## Lisa (Dec 14, 2004)

I have been shooting many a time with my husband.  He shoots in a variety of competitions as well with both his air rifle, .22 and .223.  The long range is what he enjoys the most but only does that in the summer.  Gun safety is an important factor for our family as my children also compete in Air Rifle competitions and .22


----------



## Drac (Dec 14, 2004)

I also took the wife shooting..She didn't like the little Charter Arms Undercover special .38cal..She perfered my former on duty weapon the S&W .357 Magnum..First time ever firing a handgun and she got a good grouping, not real tight but a grouping none the less...


----------



## Cryozombie (Dec 14, 2004)

I used to try, but My ex wife wouldnt go.

 I guess there is a reason she's an EX wife.


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 14, 2004)

I have been begging to go shooting for some time now, but hubby won't take me.  Maybe it has something to do with the target T-shirt I bought him ...


----------



## Lisa (Dec 14, 2004)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> I have been begging to go shooting for some time now, but hubby won't take me. Maybe it has something to do with the target T-shirt I bought him ...


:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## psi_radar (Dec 20, 2004)

When I met my wife she was a vegetarian hippie. 

Now she eats meat, listens to metal, and goes shooting with me. And they say people can't change! Over time we probably moved toward some middle ground together, but hey, that's another thread or a boring night at a bar with me.

We have a great time shooting together. I tried to get her to wear a bikini the other day when she was shooting the AK but to be fair it's pretty cold here in Colorado. I still thought it was a reasonable request but she just gave me "_the look."_ :idunno: 

Seriously, she prefers our cheapo Bersa .380 auto but she's quite a good shot with most of the arsenal, though she avoids the shotguns. 

I have a friend who's just getting into guns and his wife is most definitely anti-gun. We're trying to get her out to the shooting pit since I think there's a certain level of demystification of guns when people shoot for the first time. Once they pull the trigger and start having fun it dawns on them that guns may not be inherently evil after all. :mp5:


----------



## Makalakumu (Jan 1, 2005)

My wife is a Madison Liberal city girl.  I grew up in the North with a gun in my crib (proverbially).  Hunting and fishing became a part of our relationship, though.  I think that some people are born with certain desires, but never have the opportunity to see them through.  Then, when the opportunity presents itself, they jump all over it.  She now wants to get a peice for when we go up to Alaska...


----------



## AC_Pilot (Jan 6, 2005)

I am blessed.. my gal wrote an anti-gun control essay in high school! When later on she experienced several close calls from crazies, I got her a .32 auto Walther. She moved up to a nice 3 inch barreled .38 S & W and then 3 inch .357 magnums, and I have since trained her with every weapon I have acquired in the meantime.. she shoots my AKs, Mini 14s, M14s. HKs, shotguns, auto pistols and has several of her own AR15s now  She does avoid the shotguns unless I force her to train with them so she can use them in an emergency 

No, she won't wear a bikini in the snow for gun pics although she would look great 

We shoot regularly out in the boonies (which are thankfully nearby  )


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Jan 6, 2005)

Took the wife shooting, and actually brought her back alive? Wow. You really are newlyweds.

D.


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 6, 2005)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:
			
		

> Took the wife shooting, and actually brought her back alive? Wow. You really are newlyweds.
> 
> D.



lol...hopefully we'll stay newlyweds...


----------



## psi_radar (Jan 7, 2005)

upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> My wife is a Madison Liberal city girl.  I grew up in the North with a gun in my crib (proverbially).  Hunting and fishing became a part of our relationship, though.  I think that some people are born with certain desires, but never have the opportunity to see them through.  Then, when the opportunity presents itself, they jump all over it.  She now wants to get a peice for when we go up to Alaska...



I was looking for a "green with envy" emoticon, couldn't find it. When are you going to Alaska, what do you plan to do, and to keep this on topic, what firearms are you taking with you and why?


----------

